# 4/14/08 - International Migratory Bird Day Set For Saturday, May 10 At Magee Marsh



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Live raptor programs, songbird banding demonstrations and roving birding guides are a few of the features that will highlight International Migratory Bird Day, from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. on Saturday, May 10, at Magee Marsh State Wildlife Area in Ottawa County.

More...


----------

